

Ask HN: Can I get some feedback on my business idea/landing page? - pixelguard

Hey guys,<p>I would love some feedback on my business idea. I haven&#x27;t &quot;officially launched&quot; yet so I might change up some things, but the content that is on my landing page hopefully sums up the service I am offering.<p>As far as pricing goes, I will probably raise each plan $20 or $30 but I am not sure yet. I also plan on adding a live chat widget (olark.com) before I start promoting the site.<p>I seem to have a horrible time thinking as a non-technical small business owner instead of a developer so I would love any feedback on my copy.<p>Thanks for the help!<p>pixelguard.co
======
jtfairbank
Overall, great design but very mixed messaging. You seem to cater to a very
non-technical crowd, but then confuse them by throwing in low level hosting
considerations (content delivery network, sql injection, etc). Simplify it,
focus on what your users know and care about (getting that weekly blog post up
without a hitch), and remove the rest.

Specifics:

1\. Big call to action buttons over image: change the button background
instead of underline.

2\. Second heading can be more concise: "PixelGaurd manages your
website.<br>You manage your business."

3\. Copy under the second heading is too long.

4\. Remove the first sentence of Anne's quote, or change it to something like
"I got up and running in the first day." Saying she didn't know anything about
Wordpress is a huge red flag for me.

5\. Mark's quote is great. Maybe emphasize the "we take care of it for you"
mentality by having a few example workflows of issues you've solved. This will
provide me much more insight into what you can do, and will help me start
seeing how I can use Pixelguard in my own business.

6\. Include company / position (CEO, marketing, etc) for quotes.

7\. Don't like the strikethrough in the plan. Position it as "Advanced gives
you more" not "Basic gives you less".

------
LukeFitzpatrick
The copy is ok. You could tinkle with a little bit and do some AB testing. Do
a google search on Buffer AB testing, they have some awesome advice on their
blog.

Pricing, looks different. Usually, it's cheapest (on the left) with most
expensive package (on the right). I wasn't sure if you did this to be
different? With pricing, you might want to add in 'time', for example live
chat 24 hours, if you can offer this, it will make your value proposition
stronger. The States and Australia are on different time schedules.

I'd also offer a free account, whereby founders of startups can 'do' live chat
with their customers. Realistically, they are the people that should be doing
live chat, as it's their customers. They need to know what's going on. You
could even consider charging for this ($10-20 per month).

If you want me to take a look at your copy more seriously, email me at
lukejamesfitzpatrick@gmail.com on the weekend, and I'll see if I can come up
with anything better.

------
zeeshanm
I don't have experience in hosting space but I'll say you have too much text
on the front page. Perhaps put some graphics there and concisely summarize
your offerings. IMO, users tend to have very short attention span so showing
them the big picture may help for converting them into beta users. Perhaps
also move beta users signup form to the top. May be put something like "click
to sign up for free" or "sign up for risk-free demo".

~~~
pixelguard
Hmm I see what you mean about taking into consideration the short attention
span. In your opinion, what do you think I should remove?

------
KhalPanda
Just a small suggestion, I'd change '$50' and '$100' to '$50/month' and
'$100/month'. There's no mention of it being a recurring charge other than at
the bottom of the signup form.

------
kefs
'Mark' is really John Heffron

[https://www.google.com/search?q=John+Heffron](https://www.google.com/search?q=John+Heffron)

~~~
pixelguard
Haha I was confused at first. Yes, the testimonials are not from actual
clients and the images are just pulled off of Google images.

I do have some real testimonials to add but I haven't done that yet. There are
still a couple of things I need to add/change e.g. fixing the headers links on
mobile phones/tablets.

------
mgingras
The Join Beta and Learn More buttons collide on a small screen.

